# Record a L'eredità: Guido vince oltre 300.000 euro



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Al quiz *L'eredità*, il campione *Guido Gagliardi*, professore di Fisica all'Università, grazie alla vittoria di 55.000 euro nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, nella puntata del 7 ottobre, ha conquistato una somma totale di *oltre 300.000 euro*. Guido è a L'eredità da maggio, anche se non in tutte le puntate è stato campione. 

Al concorrente, infatti, è capitato di aver subito delle eliminazioni, ma la regola che prevede una vita in più a chi rimane per sette volte campione e quella nuova, introdotta quest'anno, che chi si qualifica al "triello" resta anche il giorno seguente, gli hanno permesso di non abbandonare definitivamente il gioco.

Ciò non toglie, la grande bravura del campione, dimostrata in particolare proprio nel triello, in cui viene preso di mira ironicamente dal presentatore Flavio Insinna per le tante risposte giuste date.

Come dichiarato da Insinna, si tratta di una cifra *record* nella storia del game show di Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2019)

up


----------

